# Cutting ABS plastic



## boatman37210 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi. Need help on cutting ABS plastic. Any you can give is appreciated.

From what I’ve read the best bits for cutting plastic is O flute straight bits and O flute spiral bits. Also, my router is table mounted.

I need to cut the center out of a 10 X 12.5 inch piece of black ABS a quarter inch thick. What I’ve not been able to find out is which of the O flute bits to use for that. Do I use the strait or the spiral or does it matter? Can I do a plunge cut with either bit or do I need to drill a pilot hole? Can I get away with one pass or will I have to make two to complete the cut?

Once the center is cut out I need to cut a ¼ inch rabbet 1/8 inch deep on the inside edge of the two short ends. I’m thinking that it will have to be a plunge cut. Thought I would use a ¼ inch cut O flute, but then again which one: straight or spiral? Is it okay to use one of the O flute bits to cut the rabbet or do I need to be looking at another type bit?

Thanks again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Boatman

ABS is funny stuff to mill it's like hard rubber and you cut it with almost any router bit....

They use ABS on many parts and cars because it likes to give a little bit without breaking...

I have used it for router plates 8" x 8" the norm for the plunge routers...but not for the router table..


====



boatman37210 said:


> Hi. Need help on cutting ABS plastic. Any you can give is appreciated.
> 
> From what I’ve read the best bits for cutting plastic is O flute straight bits and O flute spiral bits. Also, my router is table mounted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Boatman have look at this link 
Plastics Machining and Fabricating: Feature


----------

